# Gravid Eastern Brown found under Fridge in Adelaide



## Snapped (Jan 13, 2016)

What an interesting story, a gravid Eastern brown was found under a fridge in Adelaide, video and follow up story/video in the link.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-01-...egnant-eastern-brown-under-her-fridge/7085206


----------

